
Why I am Switching from Chrome to FireFox  - OoTheNigerian
http://oonwoye.com/2011/03/19/why-i-am-switching-from-chrome-to-firefox/
======
mangirdas
Firefox is better for development. Chrome for fast browsing. Firefox loads
slower, but has FireBug. But browsing pages, reading news is cool with chrome.
Those crashes are true. I hate them. I think these two are the best browsers
and I use both of them. They both have their strengths.

------
madhouse
I have a better solution, which saves me from crashes, and allows me to use
the browser of my choice: I don't have flash.

Problem solved!

------
jayzee
Another firefox wish: And have the tabs pointing upwards above the address bar
instead of under the bar so that you save screen estate.

~~~
quinndupont
I know! They took a good Chrome UX idea and only half-implemented it. There's
a good 10px up there being totally wasted. Google would never let that happen.

------
quinndupont
I've been very impressed with the speed, UX, and functionality of FF4. Yet, I
still haven't switched.

I don't see how you are getting Chrome crashes though. I NEVER get a Chrome
crash (but I also use Flashblock)

------
elgato75
turn off the built in flash for chrome in "about:plugins" and leave flash from
macromedia on and it works fine.

